# 2007 Lake Ontario Salmon Derby. With Pics.



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 6, 2008)

Me and my brother live in Toronto, Ontario and we competed in our 1st Salmon Derby. It is 7 weeks long. Each week you can win a boat. Brand New Lund 1700 Explorer w/90hp Mercury Optimax.

Here is some pics, I hope you guys enjoy. 

(I scratched his face out because he doesn't like his pics on the internet. Same goes to the 2nd pic with my cousin and I. I scratched out his face too because I didn't ask his permission to put a pic with him up on the internet.)

Note: These pics were with my old boat. A 2003 Lund 1700 Pro Sport w/2001 Yamaha 80hp 4 stroke and a 6hp 4 stroke kicker.






That is me with my 24lb Chinook Salmon, and my brother with his 23lb.





My sweet 25lb Chinook Salmon.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice pics, thanks for posting!


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2008)

Good stuff! 

I have relatives in Toronto....Rexdale to be exact! 

How do those Tournaments work? Each week you can win a boat? There must be some heavy competition.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 6, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Nice pics, thanks for posting!




Thanks Buddy. More to come shortly.



Jim said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> I have relatives in Toronto....Rexdale to be exact!
> 
> How do those Tournaments work? Each week you can win a boat? There must be some heavy competition.


 In 2007, we had a deadline by July, 7 to pick up your tickets. A ticket is $75 a piece. July, 8 was the start up until August, 25. I got lucky to get my Tyee and use it on the last day of the derby, till it came a bad storm so I had to dock it, put the top set up and wait for the storm to pass. The derby is all of the Ontario side of Lake Ontario. Some days in Port Credit, where I fish there can be over 400 boats depending on the day. That is why I mainly fish on the week days. No traffic and alot more water to cover. The prizes go all the way to 10th spot. After I got my 25lb-er that day, I had to let it go because it was too small. This was week 4. My brother ran into a 27lb-er but released it too because we didnt make the top 10 even with the 27. The biggest of the derby wins a truck but not a boat. The overall winner was 33.06lbs but the weeks were so close that 1/2 a lb can seperate 1st and 10th spots. My 1st derby and I wasn't aiming for a win. Not even a top 10. Just go out, have fun and find the fish was my motive. Since I located them and took note of it, now I can go back and shoot for top 10 or maybe a win for that week.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice fish, good luck in the up comming tournys


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks alot guys. 

Did I mention that the overall winner was a woman who went with a charter boat? She didn't even have her fishing license. ](*,) That was the sad part. She won herself a Toyota Tacoma though.


----------



## little anth (Mar 7, 2008)

that sucks she should have to forfit thats not fair because if i catch a world record bass but dont have my lisence i will not get rewarded. i will get a fine and tons of prople would rip on me. thats not right.


good luck and welcome to tinboats


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with you 100%. I was so mad when I heard the news.


Thanks alot!


----------



## little anth (Mar 7, 2008)

no problem man thats a load of bs


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

When you bring in the fish hoping that its over that magical few ounces, and then you weigh it and its a 1/8lb shy of 10th spot, it hurts but then it gives you the motivation and determination to get your line back in the water and try harder.


----------



## little anth (Mar 8, 2008)

o yea that sucks but i guess complanin wont help anything now go out there and catch a hog and itll feel even sweeter to win like that i guess. :wink:


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice fish! How long did it take you to land that beast?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 8, 2008)

Starfire01 said:


> Nice fish! How long did it take you to land that beast?



The 25lber took 26mins on 20lb Stren Megnathin on a Shimano Tekota 600LC (Line Counter) with a 10'6" Foot Heavy Action Daiwa Heartland Salmon Casting rod. I use 10'6" casting rods on my riggers. 

The 27lber took my brother 50mins to bring in, with the same gear.


----------

